# Cletus Take the Reel



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/Zfs3BJZxKkc


----------



## JTM (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Beathard (Apr 14, 2011)

hilarious


----------



## Beathard (Apr 14, 2011)

I also like this one by the same guy.  It is called the things you dont say to your wife... http://youtu.be/iK2OakMoW_c


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahahah That is too funny.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, Tim has some really funny stuff...


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 14, 2011)

Rotfl!!


----------

